# Winter plant ideas wanted (again**)



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

We are about to plant out 2 troughs with trailing plants (for winter).
The idea is to have them at the front with taller plants behind them.
We only want them to last the winter.
**I posted similar a few weeks ago and received good ideas but can't find it now


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are about to plant out 2 troughs with trailing plants (for winter).
> The idea is to have them at the front with taller plants behind them.
> We only want them to last the winter.
> **I posted similar a few weeks ago and received good ideas but can't find it now


We always end up with Winter Pansies for a bit of colour amongst the 'evergreen' shrubs.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2020)

Snow drops


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Snow drops


That'll cost him a bob or two!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2020)

I have a couple of pots like this 

Heuchera is the purple one, and the other I can't be bothered to type out.
They're in 12" pots but started out in 6" pots last autumn.
I'm currently trailing the trail bits across seed trays so they can root (hopefully) to get lots of new ones soon.

HTH


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 544160
> 
> 
> View attachment 544161
> ...


Nice.
But we want something just for winter. Come spring we want to take everything out and put summer plants in.


----------



## MartinQ (29 Aug 2020)

Not trailing, but you could have some grasses, hellebores, autumn sedums, ...


----------



## Notafettler (29 Aug 2020)

Carrots, parsnips, swedes, turnips etc all have pretty foliage and taste nice!!


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are about to plant out 2 troughs with trailing plants (for winter).
> The idea is to have them at the front with taller plants behind them.
> We only want them to last the winter.
> **I posted similar a few weeks ago and received good ideas but can't find it now



I found it here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/g...-plants-to-put-in-suggestions-welcome.265477/


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I found it here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/g...-plants-to-put-in-suggestions-welcome.265477/


Many thanks.
How did you do that? I had no success at all.


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Many thanks.
> How did you do that? I had no success at all.



Try going into your Profile, then click on the "Search" box at the top right. Then you can click on "Advanced Search" and enter a key word from what you remember of the title, and click "Search titles only", then enter your user name.


----------

